# GTechniq G1 Smart Glass + G2 Residue Remover



## alan_mcc

*GTechniq G1 Glass Nanocoat + G2 Residue Remover*








*Price & Availablilty:*
£10.21 inc VAT for 15ml

*Used on:*
Ford Fiesta Exterior Glass

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*

Unlike regular rain repellent coatings that adhere to the surface of the glass using relatively weak physical bonds, G1 uses a chemical bond which gives G1 unrivalled durability. G1's excellent durability and exceptionally low smear characteristics make it ideal for car windscreens. Please note that with glass coatings there is a trade off between durability and functionality. Whilst G1 is recommended for car windscreens for surfaces such as shower screens or marine glass where maximum repellency is required it is better to use G3 ClearVision Smart Glass (Max Repellency).

*Manufacturer's Product Instructions:*

On new glass simply clean the glass and apply the coating using the applicator pads. On old glass we recommend using G4 Glass Nano Polish prior to application in order to remove all contaminants which would interfere with the bonding process.

For the front screen three coats is recommended whilst a single coating is sufficient for side screens. For the full instruction sheet please see G1 PDF.

*Packaging:*
Continuing the modern theme the bottles are designed well and the logo looks great, complementing the product.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Very very strong alcohol smell. Clear liquid with the consistency of water.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
Application was a breeze, as it hazed as I applied it using a cotton make-up applicator. However removal was a different story. Using G2 made a difference on the stubborn spots (where I'd obviously over-applied) however it was okay without the use of G2. Some slight streaks I couldn't remove (however I imagine a damp cloth would help).

















*Finish:*
As long as the prep is correct (G4 Glass Polish in my case) the finish will be stunning, almost as if the window isn't there.

In terms of beading..

















*Durability:*
Reported 30,000 miles or 2 years however will update in time.

*Value:*
Slightly pricey at £10.21 however I used hardly any doing 2 coats on the windscreen and 1 on the rest of the windows. So I do imagine it could do quite a few coats. Should it perform well in terms of durability then it will be well worth the price.

*Overall DW Rating:* 80%








*Conclusion:*
A great product, so I give it 80% however this score may change as time goes on. I was massively impressed by the water repelling qualities (both beading and sheeting) however the ease of use was a bit funny - possibly (probably) down to user application though. Durability is key when it comes to products like this. And if it does last even the winter, I'd buy it without hesitation.

Thankyou to Rob and Pete @ GTechniq for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: G1 ClearVision Smart Glass​


----------



## alan_mcc

*9 Month Update*​
Well it's been almost 9 months since the sealant was applied to the windscreen. It has had many washes, wipes and a winter since then!

And I'm glad to report it is still infact going strong with no signs whatsoever of giving up soon. Beading and sheeting obviously aren't how are they were upon first application but they are still very impressive. :thumb:





























I think 9 months in itself is conclusive evidence that this product is well worth the money, and I'm sure it will keep going and going for a long time.​
:thumb:


----------

